# Kraken



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got my Kraken in! Now I have to figure out how to mount my Lowrance MK 4 HDI. Any ideas?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kraken rum?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

bdyboarder86 said:


> Kraken rum?


No, The Jackson Kraken http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/kraken/


Have fun man, looks like a SICK rig. You order it stock or with bells and whistles?


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Should I try a have the transducer shoot through the hull or mount underneath?


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

It only comes with all the bells and whistles


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I have always done thru hull, but have not mounted an HDI model. Hopefully someone that has done it will chime in.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

H-MANEOD said:


> It only comes with all the bells and whistles


 
Just realized that once I got in and looked at the specs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's an awesome looking sled! I don't see why a regular transducer wouldn't shoot through the hull of a yak? I haven't done research but I'm sure most of the guys that have theirs mounted will be able to tell ya.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Lowrance Elite-4 HDI mounted inside to shoot through the hull - seems to work just fine.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I mounted mine outside the hull with jb weld holds up pretty good. I just wasn't absolutely convinced that mounting it inside hull would give me the same readings. Even though I have done a lot of research and videos that say there is no difference


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> bdyboarder86 said:
> 
> 
> > Kraken rum?
> ...


Man that thing is the real deal


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That is a 'bad ass' boat. That neoprene gasket under the front hatch is a smart addition. I really like the way the seat adjusts forward and backward on a track to help with the trim. 

Not a big Jim Sammons fan but it looks like he put his two cents into this and it came out nice.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> That is a 'bad ass' boat. That neoprene gasket under the front hatch is a smart addition. I really like the way the seat adjusts forward and backward on a track to help with the trim.
> 
> Not a big Jim Sammons fan but it looks like he put his two cents into this and it came out nice.


 
If Hobies were not a part of the equation, this or the Big Game II would be my boat of choice.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Of course when the Kraken arrived so did the flu. Been down for the past few days, hope to get out soon.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Go out for a little while and snort a little salt water. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

*I have the Lowrance Elite 4 HDI thru-hull*



BigRed38 said:


> I have always done thru hull, but have not mounted an HDI model. Hopefully someone that has done it will chime in.


I used the third method in the attached video. Duct seal is @ $3 for a 1lb block at Ace or Home Depot...Lowes only had a 5 pound bucket when I stopped by there...FYI.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks, I mounted the finder and transducer and went to put in the final connection for the battery and can't find my battery charger. Back to Wal Mart I go. Hoping to fish around the Shalimar Bridge tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Did you get the rudder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Dont know if you realized this but the Kraken has a "transducer scupper" its a scupper that a transducer will fit in to from the bottom of the kayak..Thats how i would mount if I were you. Keeps your xducer in the water and it doesnt hang below the hull and get in the way


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Bo, do you know if that scupper is brand specific a la hobie with Lowrance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I mounted the ducer in the hull because I did not want to drill a hole in it yet


----------



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought it was made to hold the Raymarine Transducer with out having to drill. If it can hold the Raymarine it should be able to hold the Lowrance also.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yes It's made for a raymarine but should fit other brands easily. And you don't have to drill holes to make it work. That scupper was specifically designed for mounting a transducer in


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

These kayak manufacturers should not build 'transducer specific' scuppers. They should make them so that you can use any transducer.


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I would still have to drill a hole for the wire to run from the center counsel to the scupper.


----------



## ms/SteveO (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello all, new to the forum, but I've been kayak fishing for 5 years here in Hawaii. I'll be moving to Pensacola later this year so wanted to get plugged into the group. 
As far as the Kraken and FF. Jackson did not make it for just one type of transducer. They just made sure it was large enough to fit the raymarine transducer. I have my hummingbird on my Kraken and I know people with just about every other brand on theirs. 
You should check out the JK Kraken owners group on Facebook. There is a huge amount of Kraken owners there from all over the world showing how we have rigged our Krakens.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Joined up. Probably picking my Kraken up next Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I like mine, just getting use to it.


----------

